# Newburgh lake



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone had luck on newburgh lake in Livonia??!


----------



## tomiller97 (Mar 30, 2008)

I work in Livonia and drive by the Yacht Club and the lake every day but I've yet to fish it. I've heard walleye were stocked in there at one time, someone else said you can catch dink gills all day...

Curious to see if anyone does fish it?


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Alot of people fish there just never when I'm there haha


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I grew up not too far from there and fished it before and after the cleanup and it hasn't been all that great, before or after. There are places you can sight fish for carp on the west end. Most of the lake is very shallow going from the west end to about 3/4 or more towards the east where it gets a little deeper. Otherwise its a good place to take kids on their first fishing trip. I'm planning on taking my nephew there next year when he is old enough. Lots of little 'gills hang out around the docks.


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

great bass fishing!


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Drive by the Yacht Club, yea thats one way to put it  ..Say Hi to Mahria from me...Clint..Old friend of mine  I think she still works there..

I grew up at 5 mile and Newburg before the cleanup. I fished those docks when I was very young..Brings back old memories of bobber & worms and gills and small Bass..

Clint


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

hey clint i stayed at the red moose a few years back it was a nice place.you taught me the blood knot. thanks again


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Still remember how to tie it... Feel free to come up for a refresher and wet a line...

Clint


----------

